# Jetseal 109



## wilsy7 (Jan 5, 2011)

hey all  first post lol

just getin onto all of this detailing lark and boy its addictive lol

i purchased some jetseal 109 last night, megs apc and megs wheel brightner. i already have these products, megs gold class, poorboys ex polish with sealant and nattys paste wax, oh and just got some bilt hambler clay. some im pretty much ready to begin my detail :thumb:

before i start tho id just like to ask a few questions regarding the order of things, mainly the jetseal and wheel brightner.

this is what i have planned so far...

wash, clay, wash, jetseal, polish, wax.

as for wheels, wash, clay, wash, wheel brightener, jetseal, polish.



is this the correct order of things?

many thanks, all help appreciated :thumb:

jordan


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Jetseal is an LSP so should be used last (or as it's a sealant you could use it underneath a wax). So polish THEN jetseal.


----------



## wilsy7 (Jan 5, 2011)

thanks :thumb:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Let me know ho you get on with Jet Seal, I've just bought some and I'd be interested to know your thoughts, etc?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

It's good stuff! Leaves a really nice finish, really brings out the gloss on colours like nothing else, particularly on red cars I find. Beads and sheets pretty well and lasts a decent amount of time I find. It's worthy to be in anyones arsenal


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

maggi112 said:


> It's good stuff! Leaves a really nice finish, really brings out the gloss on colours like nothing else, particularly on red cars I find. Beads and sheets pretty well and lasts a decent amount of time I find. It's worthy to be in anyones arsenal


CG Products rarely disappoint, eh?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

New car smell did! In fact I was a little sick in my mouth after using that  otherwise not really


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

maggi112 said:


> New car smell did! In fact I was a little sick in my mouth after using that  otherwise not really


I know what you mean about that - I was a little over zealous in application. I diluted it 50/50 and it's much better. :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I just use stripper scent now instead :argie:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

maggi112 said:


> I just use stripper scent now instead :argie:


Sweat and fish!

I cant imagine what they had in mind when concocting that!


----------



## wilsy7 (Jan 5, 2011)

so everyones view is to use is after polish?  just confirming :thumb: 

and i will report back with my findings :thumb: :wave:


----------



## d00bie (Aug 28, 2006)

Be careful on your choice of polish tho.

Jetseal being a sealant won't bond properly to the paint if an oily polish has been used . You need to use an acrylic based one so that the JS will bond properly, and leave a durable finish. (EZ creme glaze for example)

Or, an IPA wipe down prior to Jetseal to remove polishing oils.


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Definitely Jetseal AFTER polish, other way around and you'll just remove the sealant. 
As far as the marvellous 109 goes, I can't fault it.... at all!
I would stick my neck out and say it's the easiest LSP I've found to apply and remove, isn't temperature sensitive and leaves a long lasting, pristine looking protective layer. 

Yes there are products out there that will outlast it but you've gotta pay a lot more for them, and anyway whats the fun in applying a product only never to have to do it again for a year or so 
Have fun with your detail and don't forget some pics :thumb:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Let us know how u find applying it, I hated it and got rid as not easy to spread.


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

ryand said:


> Let us know how u find applying it, I hated it and got rid as not easy to spread.


REALLY! how bizarre


----------



## robSTer (Feb 20, 2008)

ive never polished or glazed before,but finished my car yesterday
used da to polish then blackhole,jetseal and nattys red wax..all was so easy to use just took time but results are amazing,no swirls and perfect finish.
i did 2 coats of jetseal as says on the bottle,very easy to get on/off.
dont know which product gave best finish but all get good reviews on here.


----------



## wilsy7 (Jan 5, 2011)

the polish ill be using with it is poorboys ex polish with sealant. i have bilt hambler clay which i know i can use with just water but i had planned on diluting the remaining of the megs ultimate quick detailer that i have left just to make things a bit easier :thumb:

would i be safer just using water (does a soppy water solution work?) and save the detailer for a wipe down after the polish prior to the jet seal? would that remove the oils and let the jet seal bond? 

thank you  :wave:

edit: ive read that a wash after the polish would do the same job as the wipedown?


----------



## F17BAD (Dec 12, 2010)

JETSEAL is my fave product of em all


----------



## A Fast Sloth (Aug 14, 2010)

*Omc*



888-Dave said:


> REALLY! how bizarre


Brother Pele's in the back 
Sweet Zeena's in the front 
Cruising down the freeway 
In the hot, hot sun

Suddenly red blue lights 
Flash us from behind 
Loud voice booming
"all will please step out onto the line"

Pele breathes words of comfort 
Zeena just hides her eyes 
Policeman taps his shades 
Is that *JetSeal 109? *

How bizarre 
How bizarre 
How bizarre


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

:lol::lol::lol: Very good sloth :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

the wifes black polo is wearing 2 coats of jetseal and was applied in freezing conditions and it did haze and cure fine and 2 coats of fk1000p.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

ryand said:


> Let us know how u find applying it, I hated it and got rid as not easy to spread.


What did u use to apply as i find it easy on easy off ?


----------



## jimmyman (Apr 2, 2009)

just a quick one i apply jet seal then i put a wax over it


----------



## iatros (May 31, 2010)

ı bought a new car and ıt has scratches on ıt and ı want to use bh or srp to repaır ıt. and ı want to use jetseal for lsp. Is ıt cause a problem ?


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

iatros said:


> ı bought a new car and ıt has scratches on ıt and ı want to use bh or srp to repaır ıt. and ı want to use jetseal for lsp. Is ıt cause a problem ?


Using SRP or BH won't repair the paintwork, but will fill swirls slightly.Jestseal should be ok over these products.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

just got a bottle of jet seal and while its very good at what it does, I found it a bit loveless to use.

I'll be saving it for use on the wheels for the time being, but perhaps will give it another go on the paintwork at a later date... maybe i'm just old school but i like my waxes.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

dixon75 said:


> just got a bottle of jet seal and while its very good at what it does, I found it a bit loveless to use.
> 
> I'll be saving it for use on the wheels for the time being, but perhaps will give it another go on the paintwork at a later date... maybe i'm just old school but i like my waxes.


All sealant are a bit clinical to use, but the finish you get is more important IMO. I used Optiseal, it was so fast ans easy to use, that it felt like i hadn't done the job properly, but it looked better than any wax i've ever used and lasted very well. But i do get where you're coming from with waxes.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

wilsy7 said:


> the polish ill be using with it is poorboys ex polish with sealant. i have bilt hambler clay which i know i can use with just water but i had planned on diluting the remaining of the megs ultimate quick detailer that i have left just to make things a bit easier :thumb:
> 
> would i be safer just using water (does a soppy water solution work?) and save the detailer for a wipe down after the polish prior to the jet seal? would that remove the oils and let the jet seal bond?
> 
> ...


poorboys ex is a sealant not a polish by the way.


----------

